# 24/96 playback devices



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I recently have posting a lot about vinyl and was not sure where to put this so I put it here.

Since I installed room treatments I rediscovered my audio system and mostly how good vinyl can sound. I started re-mastering old records 1st to 24/96 then CDs. I used software to clean them up and maximize the levels while in 24/96. 

I am amazed how good they sound. The way I see it the processing I am doing, a click and crackle remover and noise gate then just a little compression with what sound forge calls the wavehammer, is doing far more good than harm. The only issue is on songs that have quite parts that fade to near silence the noise gate can sound choppy, so on some recordings I don’t use it and you can hear that 40db turntable noise. Any thoughts on processing vinyl?

I was quote surprised when I realized my LG BD390 blu-ray player would not play DVD-audio discs. This got me wondering how to best archive and playback the 24/96 file. I could play them from the computer and use the D/A converters in my Asus xonar hdav 1.3 deluxe or figure out if a audio format will play in the BD 390 Seems like my best choice is to use my old Panasonic RP-91 that will play DVD-audio up to 24/192.

My 1st thought is that the RP-91 sounds better than the computer. It passes 24/96 via spdif to my Bryston sp 1.7 pre/pro and the computer used the xonar converters.

The DVD-audio is nice I bought the software years ago and hardly ever used it now it is near perfect. I can cut up the 24/96 wave file to album sides and I can get 3.5 albums on one DVD

So how do you guys play back you HD audio files?

On a side note I could use the xonar audiocard and capture at 24/192 but I think the Echo Mona I use for recording sounds better even though it’s limited to 24/96 but I have never run the test


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

ghost rider said:


> I recently have posting a lot about vinyl and was not sure where to put this so I put it here.
> 
> Since I installed room treatments I rediscovered my audio system and mostly how good vinyl can sound. I started re-mastering old records 1st to 24/96 then CDs. I used software to clean them up and maximize the levels while in 24/96.
> 
> ...



YES YES YES I too have the HDAV DELUXE 1.3 ..also with upgrade Opamps from BURSON.....Few will realize the amazing analog sound this card puts out....HDMI ....who needs it ??? 

And I have alot of remixing hrs under my belt with all my 2.0 files MP3 and WAV upped to WMA Pro 5.1 24/96 !!! Most of it , especially the synthesizer tracks from SYNERGY and TANGERINE DREAM are flat out remarkable !
Im doing this with ADOBE AUDITION which is very easy to insert files > remix > then export in the above mentioned format.... I am looking at turntables as I also have a large collection of virgin vinyl LPs of big band music I want to transfer to DVD or BLURAY...... Im looling at the MUSIC HALL turntable series and would appreciate your input....
Also if your software supports VST plugins try IZOTOPE / OZONE5 ....it has some really great sounding reverb and other audio enhancement tools.......


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

What are you using for a pre-amp? Do you want to do some type of streaming over the network or stick with physical media? I'm interested in recommendations as well. My plan was to stream only. I have an Opo BDP-83, but I've found the 24 bit support is actually not there.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

RTS100x5 said:


> YES YES YES I too have the HDAV DELUXE 1.3 ..also with upgrade Opamps from BURSON.....Few will realize the amazing analog sound this card puts out....HDMI ....who needs it ???
> 
> And I have alot of remixing hrs under my belt with all my 2.0 files MP3 and WAV upped to WMA Pro 5.1 24/96 !!! Most of it , especially the synthesizer tracks from SYNERGY and TANGERINE DREAM are flat out remarkable !
> Im doing this with ADOBE AUDITION which is very easy to insert files > remix > then export in the above mentioned format.... I am looking at turntables as I also have a large collection of virgin vinyl LPs of big band music I want to transfer to DVD or BLURAY...... Im looling at the MUSIC HALL turntable series and would appreciate your input....
> Also if your software supports VST plugins try IZOTOPE / OZONE5 ....it has some really great sounding reverb and other audio enhancement tools.......


To be honest with you I don’t know that much about turntable options. I have what I have and I went with some moderately priced equipment when I bought it.

As for the Xonar it does sound good. I prefer it for movies. My preamp is a Bryston sp 1.7 and it is limited to one 5.1 analog input. I like the rca output jacks. I always hated the mickey mouse 1/8 inch stereo mini jacks on most computers. I did figure out how to get a accurate 7.1 output. Talking about HDMI I thought I needed to upgrade to a pre/pro with hdmi and I demoed a marantz sr 6006 and I liked the Audyssey but the analog through the xonar and Bryston sounded better.

For music I like my echo mona http://www.echoaudio.com/Products/Discontinued/Mona/specs.php you can see it has nice ins and outs too. I wonder if it’s worth the trouble to find out if recording @ 24/192 with the xonar will be any better I would have to use a mini.

I am using Sound forge 10.0 and it has some izotope pluggins I use the their resample and bit depth converter.

Patchesj I’m not doing any streaming. All that I have seen is MP3. All most people want is more songs per gig on their ipod

I’m just recording a lot of vinyl, hitting up my buddies for their old records.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I think you'd be surprised at the latest high end tilt in streaming/digital media. Check out HD tracks or other online retailers of HD audio. You can get up to 24/192 lossless recordings and stream via LPCM.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes I have seen HD track. Their sampler sounds great. When you say streaming I was thinking Pandora or Itunes.

I asked about how HD tracks are mastered and it was posted that most are SACD masters converted to HD tracks. Those may have been up to 24/192. The selection is very limited for now also.

Here's my thing about vinyl there is no limit to how far you can go. You can spend 10gs or more for turntable, phono stage and cartridge. You will hear improvements, my not be worth 10g but it is an inprovement.

I've just been amazed at how nice my recordings have been coming out. Sure there are some sounds that are worse if compared to CDs but I have been enjoying all my old records again.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Curious, but is it possible for you to record as DSD (SACD)? I would think that might provide the closest to analog digital recording. Of course your playback options might be further limited.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I thought DVD-A and SACD were the same quality. I know little about SACD I neither have a player or software to record them. I'm not even sure if they sell recording software

My RP91 is working fine. So I'm sticking with DVD-A. Disc welder bronze works very good for burning DVD-A


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

My DVD-A can be ripped with DVDFAB....Any of my CD's or MP3/WAV files can be converted to WMA PRO 5.1 24/96 with ADOBE AUDITION 3.0 ... although the SQ is really good it does not rival a 6ch discrete mix like DVD-A.
I have also tried some discrete channel remixing w ADOBE and SURCODE into DTS but it is extremely tedious....:unbelievable:


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

So far I'm very happy with 2ch just like they mastered it.

I ordered a CCR best hits from HD tracks. I coverted each track to a wav file and burned a DVDA disc in 24/96, It sounds great.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

I use a squeezebox touch to stream 24/96 files. It sounds great, but my catalog of 24/96 files is paltry at best and I must admit, I struggle to hear the difference between redbook and hi-rez files. Even then it's subjective however, good 24/96 recordings are very nice to listen to and sound spacious and close to real.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm not so sure how much I like the CCR 24/96 download now. The night I posted I could only list65en to it at low levels. When I was able to crank it, the sound may not be to my liking. It’s hard to describe, its clear and there is more dynamic range for sure but I just like the sound of the records more. All the instruments sound better but any drum symbols or percussion instruments. It may be the original recording of CCR or a bad 24/96 master. I’m checking with friends to find a CCR LP and then I will know.


----------



## VinylGroove (Dec 15, 2011)

Oppo BDP-93 and never look back.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

RTS100x5 said:


> :


RTS1090x5 I have been meaning ask you if your HDAV 1.3 has the same shortcomings as mine. I posted at the asus board and found out they are the worst teac forum out there.
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...l=Xonar+HDAV1.3+Deluxe&page=1&SLanguage=en-us 
the link is to a thread I started listing the audio formats that work and the ones that don't

Movies with HD audio play fine with a few exceptions. All the standard DD ( 448, 640) have no right or left surround channels but the back channels do work. I figured out how to work around the issue. Does it work normal for you? You might have to get up to the speaker to even tell.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes as I use strictly 5.1 analog out and the 7.1 virtual speaker shifter can significantly effect the level of the surround or center channel levels so it takes a bit of tweaking to get the levels adjusted....
I stiill love this sound card and the analog 5.1 blows the HDMI sound away...
Have you experimented with any OPamp upgrades ??


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I never use ANY of the frills that can be used like the 7.1 virtual , all of that sound terrible, IMO.

Being that you do not have a back CH I would think you would know right away if they did not work as they do not with mine. What I figured out is I also use a spdif connection To my Bryston pre/pro and use a digital input and the Bryston decodes it as DD 7.1.

Another thing I am limited to a 5.1 analog input. i figured out how to get a accuate back CH. If you are at all interested I can explain the setup.

What's OPamps?


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

VinylGroove said:


> Oppo BDP-93 and never look back.


I've heard that Oppo doesn't fully support 24 bit LPCM streaming. Can you confirm you are actually getting 24 bits on your BDP-93? I know I'm not on the BDP-83 and I was told by Oppo support it was an issue on all BDPs.


----------



## frullog (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm new of the forum and i thank you for to share the experiences. I'm sure to learn from your suggestions.Thanks


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

patchesj said:


> I've heard that Oppo doesn't fully support 24 bit LPCM streaming. Can you confirm you are actually getting 24 bits on your BDP-93? I know I'm not on the BDP-83 and I was told by Oppo support it was an issue on all BDPs.


I have an BDP-83 and quite some SACD's and DVD-A's. And more and more BD's also have 24-bit audio. Can you explain what the Oppo does with a 24-bit signal?


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

HTip said:


> I have an BDP-83 and quite some SACD's and DVD-A's. And more and more BD's also have 24-bit audio. Can you explain what the Oppo does with a 24-bit signal?


The BDP-83 does not process 24 bit LPCM files (DLNA) streaming.


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

patchesj said:


> The BDP-83 does not process 24 bit LPCM files (DLNA) streaming.


Thanks! So it is only when streaming. That's reassuring...


----------

